# What color are your eyes?



## xSany (Feb 6, 2017)

My eyes are dark brown.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 6, 2017)

I have the generic Asian dark brown eyes. I wish I had grey eyes, or green.


----------



## hamster (Feb 6, 2017)

Hazel, more on the green side.


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 6, 2017)

Green


----------



## tumut (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine are brown. I don't get why some people with brown eyes want to change their eye color, they're so much softer and prettier like puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Scynessaa (Feb 6, 2017)

i have a picture of myself where my eyes are super blue, but as i look at them now, they appear more as a green/grey. they seem to vary over periods of time.


----------



## Peter (Feb 6, 2017)

Blue, but so dark they kind of just look grey.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 6, 2017)

Arize said:


> I have the generic Asian dark brown eyes. I wish I had grey eyes, or green.



same here. I wish I had lighter brown eyes


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark brown like most people.


----------



## Lindsaykim (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark brown


----------



## Whinterrr (Feb 6, 2017)

Blue, but it changed shades over the seasons


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine's dark brown.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2017)

Boring Brown


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark Brown


----------



## moonford (Feb 6, 2017)

Hazel.


----------



## Sepia (Feb 6, 2017)

Blue-Grey, depends what the lighting is like haha! ='D


----------



## Aquari (Feb 6, 2017)

dark brown, ive even had someone ask me if they were black, lol


----------



## ams (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine are grey - the type that are sort of bluish grey around the outside and yellow/brown around the pupil.


----------



## hamster (Feb 6, 2017)

Dixx said:


> Mine are brown. I don't get why some people with brown eyes want to change their eye color, they're so much softer and prettier like puppy dog eyes.



i really love brown eyes... so warm


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine are honey brown.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 6, 2017)

Hazel-green


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Feb 6, 2017)

My eyes are a medium brown. The color goes well with my other genetics I suppose. I have dark hair and a sort of fair, warm skin tone. Brown is a nice color at least, even if it is common.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 6, 2017)

Blue with a little bit grey in it. ^.^


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 6, 2017)

dark brown as well


----------



## kayleee (Feb 6, 2017)

Brown


----------



## ellarella (Feb 6, 2017)

green-grey-ish


----------



## Pookie4557 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark brown to the point where they sometimes look more black.


----------



## Samansu (Feb 6, 2017)

My eyes are dark brown, but I always wanted green eyes... Too bad we can't change our eye color easily (color contacts don't count XD ) I do think my eyes are pretty though I just wish they were brighter.


----------



## xSany (Feb 6, 2017)

So many beautiful eye colors here =)
I love eyes, i think they are the mirror of the soul.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 6, 2017)

My eyes are typically green but they change to blue or blue-green sometimes with a gold ring around my pupil.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 6, 2017)

Green (it's been under my name for 2 years haha)


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2017)

Really dark brown, like T50 on this chart







I like them. I used to hate them and think brown eyes were boring but now they're my favourite and I think they're one of the best looking eye colours.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 6, 2017)

They're a really perfect mix of green and brown. I think that's called hazel? But I get told hazel also has blue so. Idk. :~) But somedays it's more brown, others green.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark brown like other Asian people


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 6, 2017)

lighter brown eyes but still regular ol' brown


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 6, 2017)

Blue


----------



## piichinu (Feb 6, 2017)

dark brown, my fave color for eyes (i feel like ive said this exact thing before on this site)


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 6, 2017)

Green eyes! I actually like green eyes a lot to be honest, I think they look super pretty :')


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine are grayish green, like D30 on gyro's chart. I think they're pretty cool.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark brown, I used to hate them but I don't mind them much anymore.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 6, 2017)

i have blue eyes! they're kinda boring but they look pretty bright sometimes so i dig them


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 6, 2017)

green


----------



## Diancie (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark brown.


----------



## wassop (Feb 6, 2017)

medium brown


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 6, 2017)

grey. idk if it has to do with contrast or whatever but when i cry they turn blue and when my eye gets all irritated they turn green


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2017)

dark brown


----------



## Araie (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark green, but every once in a while they might even look blue.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 6, 2017)

Green


----------



## Chicha (Feb 6, 2017)

Dark brown. I used to dislike them a lot when I was younger but as I grew older, I came to love them. Sometimes I do wish they were a lighter shade of brown but hey, that's what colored contact lenses are for.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 6, 2017)

Hazel.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine are dark brown. I'm pretty happy about that. But my mayor has green eyes because I saw a picture of a female mayor having the same eyes, but with green eyes. It looked so good, I decided to put green eyes on my mayor.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 7, 2017)

Dark brown. Like poo.


----------



## Limon (Feb 7, 2017)

Dark basic brown :').


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 7, 2017)

My eyes are a turquoise-mostly blue, and I have like a gold ring around my pupil.


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 7, 2017)

Hazel, on the sun more green


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2017)

i have blue eyes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 7, 2017)

My eyes are grey-blue with a bright green ring around the pupil. It sometimes looks green and sometimes looks silver depending on the lighting. My friend used to always say that my eyes looked like the ones from the movie _"The Host"_ lol.


----------



## cromi (Feb 7, 2017)

My eyes are black.


----------



## lizziety (Feb 7, 2017)

like brown with a little bit of yellow so I guess you could say hazel but tbh it just looks like poop in pictures


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 7, 2017)

dark brown. probably an unpopular opinion but i find brown eyes to be very beautiful even though a lot of people say it's a boring color


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

Mine are hazel, but they turn blue if I wear grey or light shades of blue. One time they turned bright yellow when I was in my freshman year of high school and my friend had asked if I was wearing contacts, so when I went to check in the bathroom mirror, I freaked out and called my mom asking if anything might be wrong with me. At the end of the day, they were back to normal. I never found out what caused it and it hasn't happened since. But I remember being completely terrified that something had permanently happened to my eyes, because they looked scary.

TL;DR yeah my eyes are hazel lmfao


----------



## Rasha (Feb 8, 2017)

Dark brown


----------



## Joyce (Feb 8, 2017)

Dark brown!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 8, 2017)

Green


----------



## Lyraa (Feb 8, 2017)

Blue. c:


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hazel


----------



## Lululand (Feb 8, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Mine are hazel, but they turn blue if I wear grey or light shades of blue. One time they turned bright yellow when I was in my freshman year of high school and my friend had asked if I was wearing contacts, so when I went to check in the bathroom mirror, I freaked out and called my mom asking if anything might be wrong with me. At the end of the day, they were back to normal. I never found out what caused it and it hasn't happened since. But I remember being completely terrified that something had permanently happened to my eyes, because they looked scary.
> 
> TL;DR yeah my eyes are hazel lmfao



lmao sounds like you might secretly be a werewold or something xD


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

Lululand said:


> lmao sounds like you might secretly be a werewold or something xD



I'd cry lmfao


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm blue daba de daba die


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 8, 2017)

Mine are blue/gray. It depends on what color my hair is as to what color they look more, but they're usually a slate grayish color.


----------



## Goshi (Feb 9, 2017)

Dark brown eyes.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 9, 2017)

Brown eyes, but I wish my eyes were blue, green, or hazel.


----------



## vel (Feb 9, 2017)

brown


----------



## Soraru (Feb 9, 2017)

dark brown and i love em. dark brown eyes are really cute.


----------



## Cynicat (Feb 9, 2017)

Green


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 9, 2017)

hazel (unfortunately)


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Light Blue in the the center area and darker blie around the rim


----------



## Aniko (Feb 9, 2017)

Brown with a sharingan in the left eye.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2017)

"Hazel"
But they go from green to brown back and fourth, and I also have a really neat freckle/birthmark in one of my eyes.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> "Hazel"
> But they go from green to brown back and fourth, and I also have a really neat freckle/birthmark in one of my eyes.



My father has hazel eyes as well and he has a golden chunk in his left eye that just breaks up the normal hazel.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 10, 2017)

light brown


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> My father has hazel eyes as well and he has a golden chunk in his left eye that just breaks up the normal hazel.





Spoiler: A Large Photo











Mine is very brown.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: A Large Photo



Yup! Just like that except his is golden!

My father, mother, sister and myself all have hazel eyes actually and my mom's side is the one with the more brown/green hazel, but my sister and I take after my father's where is more of a green/gold hazel. He's the only one with a chunk though, lol


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 10, 2017)

Light brown.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2017)

Blue.


----------



## HappynessInYou (Feb 10, 2017)

I have blue eyes color


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 13, 2017)

Hazel.


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 13, 2017)

Brown


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

What if my eyes change color?


----------



## Trystin (Feb 13, 2017)

Hazel. They're usually green-brown, but when I'm upset they become very green like @Raskell's signature


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 13, 2017)

Light hazel brown with green and gold throughout the iris.  My left eye is slightly lighter in color than my right and has a couple black specks under the pupil.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 13, 2017)

I have brown eyes.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't tell, either blue-grey, green-grey or blue-green-grey.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 14, 2017)

I have Green eyes


----------



## derezzed (Feb 14, 2017)

My eyes are just brown. Not light brown or dark brown.


----------



## Stitched (Feb 14, 2017)

Blue eyes, though some people think they're gray.


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 14, 2017)

Dark Brown.


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

brown. like not too dark but sort of "medium"
i have gold half rings around/under my pupils


----------



## Aleigh (Feb 14, 2017)

I've got blue eyes. But they are the blue so dull, they are basically gray. I hate my eyes. I hate having gray eyes. It's not fun. They aren't colorful and they don't pop out, and they are overall so boring and ugly. But sometimes, if you catch it in the right lighting, they'll actually look blue. And if you're lucky, you'll see little green freckles!! But that one happens once in a blue moon (get it??), because 99.9% of the time you look at them they will be an ugly version of gray with a tiny tint of blue.


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

Brown/hazel brown eyes
I like them


----------



## Elin1O (Feb 15, 2017)

I've got grey eyes.


----------



## oaristos (Feb 15, 2017)

Dark brown. Most people think they're black.


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Poop Brown.


----------



## Paxx (Feb 16, 2017)

Dark brown!


----------



## BlueeCookie (Feb 16, 2017)

Arize said:


> I have the generic Asian dark brown eyes. I wish I had grey eyes, or green.



heh we should swap, I have asian looking eyes but they're grey greeny coloured for some odd reason which I always thought looked so unfitting. dark brown eyes are mysterious and pretty to me


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2017)

grey/green


----------



## arle (Feb 16, 2017)

Minty green!


----------



## e-puff (Feb 16, 2017)

Forest green, they were blue when I was little. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 16, 2017)

Green, with hints of gray and blue. My eyes were blue when I was younger, and changed overtime. It's kinda weird but pretty cool at the same time


----------



## -Katze- (Feb 16, 2017)

Dark brown : /


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 16, 2017)

dark brown, i prefer dark brown/brown eyes over any other color. dont really like light brown/hazel though.


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 16, 2017)

Brown, not super dark but still kinda


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 16, 2017)

Typical Asian dark brown eyes..  like the first post  I hate that so many people have those color eyes though. Sometimes I wish I had different color eyes, like hazel, blue or green. Red eyes kind of scare me.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 17, 2017)

Super intense dark brown / almost black.... like my soul


----------



## uyumin (Feb 17, 2017)

Green


----------



## Y-Knot (Feb 17, 2017)

Green


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 17, 2017)

Dark Brown, but it depends on my mood if I'm sad they're dark brown but if I'm happy they're still dark brown ;D


(Jokes)


----------



## Locket (Feb 17, 2017)

Blueish greenish with hazel in the center


----------



## Weiland (Feb 18, 2017)

Deep blue. I wish they were a lighter blue.


----------



## sock (Feb 18, 2017)

Blue, and I love them. One of the only things I like about myself!


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 19, 2017)

my eyes are normally a lightish brown but in the summer they turn much brighter. i love my eyes but ive actually been deciding on whether or not to get some cool contact lenses like pink or blue. it would be really cool i dont understand why people dont do it more often?


----------



## xiaonu (Feb 19, 2017)

Mine are green.


----------



## bigger34 (Feb 20, 2017)

Grey-ish blue.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 20, 2017)

Light brown. I get compliments on the color a lot, but they're brown af.


----------



## stormynight166 (Feb 20, 2017)

My eyes are green. It's actually kind of funny, because I'm the only one in my family that has green eyes. I've never met anyone with the same color eyes, either!


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2017)

dark brown almost black


----------



## boujee (Feb 20, 2017)

hazel light green

- - - Post Merge - - -



stormynight166 said:


> My eyes are green. It's actually kind of funny, because I'm the only one in my family that has green eyes. I've never met anyone with the same color eyes, either!



green eyes are the least common eyecolor


----------



## glow (Feb 20, 2017)

green


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2017)

People say my eyes are brown but in my eyes they are red.


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 22, 2017)

Blue not too dark though


----------



## linfurl princess (Feb 22, 2017)

hazel ^^ basically green with brown in the center. they're just like my mom's eyes, which i love!


----------



## easpa (Feb 22, 2017)

Kind of green with orange-y bits in the centre?? Definitely take after my mam in the regard anyway



Spoiler


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 23, 2017)

i have brown eyes


----------



## tomie (Feb 24, 2017)

I have really really dark brown eyes! They look almost black in certain lighting. My mom has lighter brown eyes and so does my dad! I'm constantly wishing I could have light colored eyes (kinda makes you look more "wild" or "unique") but then again I really love my eye color, it's very "dolly"


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 24, 2017)

I've got a dark bluish grey eye color.


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

Dark brown eyes.  I wish they were lighter or a completely different color.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 18, 2017)

hazel! i think in certain lights they look like light brown, but in natural lighting you can really see the green o:


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 18, 2017)

Brown that you can see they're brown and not dark brown.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 18, 2017)

Hazel ><


----------



## Astarte (Mar 18, 2017)

I love my dark brown eyes <3


----------



## fenris (Mar 18, 2017)

Green, with some grey in them.


----------



## glow (Mar 19, 2017)

my eyes change color depending on my mood liek when i am mad they are fire red and when i am happy they are yellow like cat eyes and when i am sad they turn white and i look like a soulless demon


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2017)

Hazel. Some days they are more green some days they are more brown, and I have a large brown birthmark in one of my eyes.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2017)

glow said:


> my eyes change color depending on my mood liek when i am mad they are fire red and when i am happy they are yellow like cat eyes and when i am sad they turn white and i look like a soulless demon



Sorry but what


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Mine are just natural bright green


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 19, 2017)

I never know what to say when people ask this question because my eyes are like every color it's awful. I think they're mostly green, they look pretty grey and blue up close, but then people tell me they look brown from far away so ?\_(ツ)_/?.


----------



## kanek (Mar 19, 2017)

mine are pitch black lol


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

Boring old brown


----------



## radioloves (Apr 13, 2017)

My eyes are darkdark, I can see your soul through them O;


----------



## MochiACNL (Apr 13, 2017)

Everyone says they're green but I see them as hazel ^^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2017)

A deep blueee


----------



## Dolphishy (Apr 13, 2017)

My eyes are sorta a greenish-grey-blue colour, what I'm wearing tends to bring out similar colours in my eyes.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 13, 2017)

brown and boring. unless they're in the sun


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 13, 2017)

Grey-green, but if you're close you can tell there's a sort of small ring of light brown around my pupils. It's subtle enough that I certainly wouldn't call my eyes hazel over it though.


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 13, 2017)

dark gray with light specks and a thin brown ring around the pupil


----------



## sej (Apr 13, 2017)

Brown with a hint of green


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

Very dark brown, but according to other people in my family they're very light in the sun for somebody with dark brown eyes. Apparently my eyes are very different to theirs in the sun, although we all have the same eye colour.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 13, 2017)

Blue and green.


----------



## Aaren (Apr 13, 2017)

My eyes are dark green. I have always felt like they are boring and I wished I had blue eyes. Not anymore, though. I'm pretty okay with them nowadays


----------



## cIementine (Apr 13, 2017)

blue! quite light blue with a dark outer ring


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2017)

blue with a hint of green


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 13, 2017)

Master Emerald green.


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 13, 2017)

Brown  in games i make them blue thou XD


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2017)

bluish green


----------



## Laureline (Apr 13, 2017)

Blue with a hint of grey.


----------



## britters (Apr 13, 2017)

Blue, they turn a more grey color when I'm upset.


----------



## Noir (Apr 13, 2017)

Caramel to Wood Brown, the natural foresty feel. In certain sun rays it shines honey gold or even crimson occasionally.


----------



## N a t (Apr 13, 2017)

Dark chocolate, sometimes they look black.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 13, 2017)

Blue


----------



## Tensu (Apr 13, 2017)

Brown but I've noticed they look a bit green sometimes


----------



## Primarina (Apr 19, 2017)

My eyes are blue.


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 19, 2017)

Baby doll brown ♥


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2017)

I've got brown eyes, but in most light they look straight up red lol


----------



## carp (Apr 20, 2017)

a light blue


----------



## redpqndq (Apr 20, 2017)

Dark blue, but I wish they were brown.


----------



## r a t (Apr 20, 2017)

brownish hazel green
i swear they change colour so idk


----------



## Barbara (Apr 20, 2017)

I have blue eyes.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 20, 2017)

A bit of brown, green and blue. Earthy colours I guess.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 20, 2017)

Dark brown. I want at least gray or green.


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2017)

I've got green/blue eyes, similar to the ocean.


----------



## Introvert (Apr 20, 2017)

My eyes are hazel/green.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 20, 2017)

Brown. Hooray lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

My eyes are green.


----------

